# DMT Kyoma



## Jonny (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm thinking of upgrading to the DMT kyoma's in order to save some weight. The only potential problem is the three velcro straps rather than a ratchet system like most other shoes. How are shoes with just velcro? Will they loosen over time on a long ride? How about sprinting? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Jonny said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading to the DMT kyoma's in order to save some weight. The only potential problem is the three velcro straps rather than a ratchet system like most other shoes. How are shoes with just velcro? Will they loosen over time on a long ride? How about sprinting? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



I HATE ratchet systems shoes. Thankfully most guys are making them now with the same soles as their highend shoe but with *gasp* velcro instead of a ratchet. I have a fairly average foot with maybe a little higher instep than most, and I simply find that the velcro is easier to adjust and more comfortable. Also it always seems like I am 1/2 a click away from being "goldie-locks-just-right". For the most part I don't think they will stretch, I've never had any do it. I have, however, had a ratchet strip out during a race and had to just pinch it down for the rest of the race. Look for a model with a carbon strap. Velcro is wicked strong. FWIW, most high end backpack manufactures use velcro adjustment for their shoulder harnesses in their giant 4000+cu/inch packs. I know Arc'Teryx did wet testing (when velcro is weakest) on the "patch" thats holds the harness in to the bag and it ripped away at 300ish pounds (why know what dry would would be). Osprey did similar testing and came up with the same result, velcro is wicked strong. Granted, the "patch" was a pretty good size but I think it illistrates the stregnth of velcro well. In short, you aint' pullin' out in a sprint.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

*3 velco straps = just fine*



Jonny said:


> How are shoes with just velcro? Will they loosen over time on a long ride? How about sprinting? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I'm a 3 velcro strap user and I have found that they do not loosen over 3 - 4 hour w/e rides and have infinate adjustability. Can't speak to the issue of competitive sprinting. My shoes are 5 years old, I still use a pair of 2 strap shoes for leisure rides and DO NOT recommend that set-up.


----------



## Endless Goods (May 25, 2004)

*Simple...*

Get the Flash instead!

http://www.uplandsg.com/dmt/flash.htm

(a gentle word of warning, these are a different upper than the Ultimax RSX, and I found the toe box far too roomy and felt heel retention was not adequate. My foot is "normal" width and no irregular arch, etc. If you like the Ultimax, or any Sidi, these will be too roomy FWIW...)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*uhmmm, yeah...*

you may want to make sure the super-light shoes that are going to win you a bunch of races actually fit and are comfortable enough to ride for the entire race distance...and as the others have stated, i wouldn't worry about the velcro, you'll be fine w/ it. probably more of a chance of the screw that holds the buckle coming loose or breaking than the velcro pulling loose.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

*the best........*

If you want the lightest best fitting shoes period, pay the extra $$ & go for some custom R7's. They will fit you perfectly because they are constructed from an actual mold of your foot. Check em out.

http://www.rocket7.com/

cheers,
DP


----------

